# water quality reports -east cfl



## Rediculous

The rain helped a bit. I fished north and south of haulover, and the water was a little better than it was a month ago. Quite a few tailing fish also.


----------



## Knight Patrol

> The rain helped a bit. I fished north and south of haulover, and the water was a little better than it was a month ago. Quite a few tailing fish also.



I fished in that area today and noticed it was cleaner close to Haulover but south around Cucumber the water was very dirty.  The only time I could see a fish was when I was right on top of them.  The good thing is they can't see you either!


----------



## el9surf

Might try the indian river this weekend around pt st john or even head south around pineda. Thanks for adding to the updates.


----------



## Rediculous

Surprisingly, I've been finding clean water. Some areas are really clean, while other areas are kinda clean. But, a huge improvement from a month ago. As long as we get some steady rain, it should continue to improve.
The less clean water, seems to be holding more fish than the really clean. But, I haven't been fishing frequent enough lately, to be positive of that.


----------



## Dillusion

> Surprisingly, I've been finding clean water. Some areas are really clean, while other areas are kinda clean. But, a huge improvement from a month ago. As long as we get some steady rain, it should continue to improve.
> The less clean water, seems to be holding more fish than the really clean. But, I haven't been fishing frequent enough lately, to be positive of that.


Central mosquito is crystal clear right now south of the PNT. The PNT itself is still dirty back in the islands since it hasn't blown out yet.


----------



## Rediculous

> Surprisingly, I've been finding clean water. Some areas are really clean, while other areas are kinda clean. But, a huge improvement from a month ago. As long as we get some steady rain, it should continue to improve.
> The less clean water, seems to be holding more fish than the really clean. But, I haven't been fishing frequent enough lately, to be positive of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Central mosquito is crystal clear right now south of the PNT. The PNT itself is still dirty back in the islands since it hasn't blown out yet.
Click to expand...

Yeah, a lot of places are really clean. Unfortunately, I've only seen a 1/4 of the fish, that I'm finding in the dirtier stuff. Water still seems a little lower than normal, though.


----------



## Dillusion

> Surprisingly, I've been finding clean water. Some areas are really clean, while other areas are kinda clean. But, a huge improvement from a month ago. As long as we get some steady rain, it should continue to improve.
> The less clean water, seems to be holding more fish than the really clean. But, I haven't been fishing frequent enough lately, to be positive of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Central mosquito is crystal clear right now south of the PNT. The PNT itself is still dirty back in the islands since it hasn't blown out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, a lot of places are really clean. Unfortunately, I've only seen a 1/4 of the fish, that I'm finding in the dirtier stuff. Water still seems a little lower than normal, though.
Click to expand...

Water is very low. Fish are EVERYWHERE. I was on over six dozen fish today. The problem is getting them to see your bait in the thick thick grass beds. Fly fishing is nearly impossible.


----------



## Rediculous

> Surprisingly, I've been finding clean water. Some areas are really clean, while other areas are kinda clean. But, a huge improvement from a month ago. As long as we get some steady rain, it should continue to improve.
> The less clean water, seems to be holding more fish than the really clean. But, I haven't been fishing frequent enough lately, to be positive of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Central mosquito is crystal clear right now south of the PNT. The PNT itself is still dirty back in the islands since it hasn't blown out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, a lot of places are really clean. Unfortunately, I've only seen a 1/4 of the fish, that I'm finding in the dirtier stuff. Water still seems a little lower than normal, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Water is very low. Fish are EVERYWHERE. I was on over six dozen fish today. The problem is getting them to see your bait in the thick thick grass beds. Fly fishing is nearly impossible.
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. It can drive you to the point of near insanity. I used a gurgler last weekend and got a couples attention. But it's been tough breaking their focus, for sure.


----------



## flatsmaster23

I was out 3 days this wk and some grass flats are really clear but if there not working in the pushed up dead grass im with rediculous most of fish have been in the stained water where ive been fishing ...


----------



## Knight Patrol

I fished out of Bio Lab today and found some almost clear water in some places with stained water in almost the same areas. I alos fished in the Turtle Pen area and noticed there was a flow of the nasty brown tide coming from eastern shore. I have never seen the water flow before like this in the lagoon that wasn't wind blown. Not sure where it was coming from but it was flowing pretty good and keeping the water dirty.


----------



## Dillusion

> I fished out of Bio Lab today and found some almost clear water in some places with stained water in almost the same areas.  I alos fished in the Turtle Pen area and noticed there was a flow of the nasty brown tide coming from eastern shore.  I have never seen the water flow before like this in the lagoon that wasn't wind blown.  Not sure where it was coming from but it was flowing pretty good and keeping the water dirty.


Sounds like run off from the marshes from the rains


----------



## JRP

I do not know anything about the Lagoon area I live and fish the glades and south.I couldnt believe how bad it was last week in The stuart ,Jenson Beach area last week I love this area and now its up to the ft pierce inlet . I realize it is an extreme wet year.Among other things last week Gov.Scott signed a bill to stop discharge into Dade , Broward, and Palm Beach counties unless a hurricane is in near approach.The question why not the counties further north.Obvious the real big money and corrupt payoffs are from sugar and big money interest around the lake.I hate politics in every way and apologize for bringing it up.Like all politicians payoffs. However this one takes the cake for Rich interests ,and cares nothing about our fishing and hunting concerns in Florida. Thanks


----------



## JRP

in above post forgot to mention that the saddest part of this massive fresh water discharge is they do it when the snook are stacked in the inlets to spawn.they cant even wait a couple of days till after the moon cycles they spawn on to release the water.THE INLETS need the density of salt water to carry the roe which becomes eggs back to the estuaries .In essence they shut down two of our major inlets to all snook reproduction and that is a real bummer


----------



## el9surf

Update, fished oak hill this morning, a few miles north and south. Water is back to looking like coffe. There were a few pockets of cleaner water but for the most part near 0 visibility. Bummer


----------



## Dillusion

Yep, water is back to garbage....can't believe it. Not one clean spot a anywhere.

Had one hook up today that stole my fly


----------



## blondmonkey777

How the nmz near nasa been looking?


----------



## Rediculous

> How the nmz near nasa been looking?


I was just a little south of there 2 weeks ago. The water was crystal clear but really high. Hardly saw any fish. Had one eat my fly, but the stupid no-name I tied slipped and the bastard took off with my tippet and favorite mullet fly. I'm having issues finding a good knot for the leaders I've been furling. Did see some tarpon and got a couple bites, but no hook sets.


----------



## lucasmccurdy

Fished Central and North both Saturday and North Sunday.  Clarity was terrible.  Found a small school north late in the day that was not interested in eating - we got absolutely pounded by waves heading back south to ramp late Saturday.  Went back North Sunday to heavy clouds and wind and no sign of that school.  Was able to sneak a few reds and a nice top-water trout both days but all were just loaners we were blessed to pick off.


----------



## blondmonkey777

> How the nmz near nasa been looking?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just a little south of there 2 weeks ago. The water was crystal clear but really high. Hardly saw any fish. Had one eat my fly, but the stupid no-name I tied slipped and the bastard took off with my tippet and favorite mullet fly. I'm having issues finding a good knot for the leaders I've been furling. Did see some tarpon and got a couple bites, but no hook sets.
Click to expand...

Thanks man went about a month ago and got on a good tarpon bite but didn't really see as many 10-20 pound reds as I saw last nov, thinking it might have to cool down a little for it to get really good


----------

